# DIRECTV App for Android v2.2.2 - Issues and Discussion



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

New update available in Google Play Store. See 2nd screen shot for "What's New". The first issue I see is in "Watch On Phone". In "Network" it shows I'm subscribed to HBO and Encore which I'm not. See 1st screen shot. 
The other issue is in the guide listing. Channels that you don't want to be displayed can't be deleted, unlike the "Favorite Channels" options in the receiver.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"BubblePuppy" said:


> The other issue is in the guide listing. Channels that you don't want to be displayed can't be deleted, unlike the "Favorite Channels" options in the receiver.


The app has never had an editable channel listing. You can hide SD channels and OD listings, but you'll see everything else, including SD and HD D* Cinema channels.

I search for shows that I want to record using the D* app. I use i.TV for a guide app. Fully customisable and ad free at this point. Works much better for me.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"dualsub2006" said:


> The app has never had an editable channel listing. You can hide SD channels and OD listings, but you'll see everything else, including SD and HD D* Cinema channels.
> 
> I search for shows that I want to record using the D* app. I use i.TV for a guide app. Fully customisable and ad free at this point. Works much better for me.


Hmmm... Perhaps I shouldn't have used the word "issue" when describing this flaw in the app. I've been using this app since it was first released so I'm very familiar with it. Being able to edit the guide has always been on my wish list, not just hiding the SD channels.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The What's New" text reads more like it should be in the "Description" area, but the new sources are good to have, regardless of how it was presented in the Play Store.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> New update available in Google Play Store. See 2nd screen shot for "What's New". The first issue I see is in "Watch On Phone". In "Network" it shows I'm subscribed to HBO and Encore which I'm not. See 1st screen shot.


Same here, and I still can't watch anything, just a "Sorry, DirecTV has stopped" if I try to watch one of the shows on AUD. Is this app also supposed to let me watch things like ABC on Demand?


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

lokar said:


> Is this app also supposed to let me watch things like ABC on Demand?


No, until Directv reaches an agreement with more content providers, we only get HBO, Starz, Encore, cinemax, audience, and sony movie channel.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"lokar" said:


> Same here, and I still can't watch anything, just a "Sorry, DirecTV has stopped" if I try to watch one of the shows on AUD. Is this app also supposed to let me watch things like ABC on Demand?


You didn't mention what device you're using. There are some devices, like HTC apparently, that Watch on Phone doesn't seem to work with or just aren't supported yet. It works fine on my SGII.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This update still hasn't fixed the issue where SD channels are displayed in "Browse by Date & Time" mode when "Hide SD Channels" is selected in Settings.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> You didn't mention what device you're using. There are some devices, like HTC apparently, that Watch on Phone doesn't seem to work with or just aren't supported yet. It works fine on my SGII.


BubblePuppy,

I have an HTC Incredible phone and can watch shows fine on it. I tested it with watching "Collective Soul" concert from the Audience network. Worked great.

I could not test a pay channel since I do not subscribe to any of those.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Holydoc" said:


> BubblePuppy,
> 
> I have an HTC Incredible phone and can watch shows fine on it. I tested it with watching "Collective Soul" concert from the Audience network. Worked great.
> 
> I could not test a pay channel since I do not subscribe to any of those.


There are people who use HTC phones that this feature is not working for them. This could be a screen resolution issue, who knows why it works for some and not others.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> You didn't mention what device you're using. There are some devices, like HTC apparently, that Watch on Phone doesn't seem to work with or just aren't supported yet. It works fine on my SGII.


I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 with ICS, it is stock and I haven't rooted it or anything.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> There are people who use HTC phones that this feature is not working for them. This could be a screen resolution issue, who knows why it works for some and not others.


ahhh screen resolution(and ppi for the size of screen) issue makes some sense....would need to see if anyone with the SGS3 gets it to work...

posted in other thread Myself and a group over at xda with the EVO 4G LTE all experience this problem, all with devices in different states(unlocked, locked, rooted, bone stock...)...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> There are people who use HTC phones that this feature is not working for them. This could be a screen resolution issue, who knows why it works for some and not others.


ahhh screen resolution(and ppi for the size of screen) issue makes some sense....would need to see if anyone with the SGS3 gets it to work...

posted in other thread Myself and a group over at xda with the EVO 4G LTE all experience this problem, all with devices in different states(unlocked, locked, rooted, bone stock...)...

Just result in getting the "Error in media player" message when try to stream...This being over perfectly working wifi too...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Well the information shared was nice and it looks like a good application. I am also android user but never tried this. It works with some channels such as HBO, starz, sony etc. Hope it will be available soon with more channels.


----------



## fresh801 (Sep 4, 2011)

All works fine on my Samsung Galaxy Note.
With ICS stock


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Encore is shown as subscribed under the Networks tab but if I select a movie it says my subscription does not include the channel.


----------



## scb147 (Jul 22, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> Encore is shown as subscribed under the Networks tab but if I select a movie it says my subscription does not include the channel.


Same here...


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

it will not work on my driod 4 some reason...ive tried everything ..
 it will play the trailiers on encore,hbo. but the sony & audience channels will load up & stop go back to where you select what to watch......yes i have sony channel...any ideas


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

morgan79 said:


> it will not work on my driod 4 some reason...ive tried everything ..
> ...any ideas


For now, you're SOL. Playback of anything other than trailers doesn't work on the DROID 4. Hopefully, DirecTV fixes this sooner than later.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

Almost 2 months and video playback is still not fixed for those that get the ...media player error


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

why do they do this put out this info take dtv everywhere & then when you go to use it it don't work....i hope they fix this..they half A$$ do everything....


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Still crashes on Xoom with official Jellybean update, no video on Droid Incredible with latest OTA either.

I've been sending crash reports since the original deployment of the app. Useful theory, useless app if they aren't going to support some pretty common devices.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Sooo...I get an e-mail from D* this afternoon telling me that since I'm such a great guy, in August I get a free pay per view movie to watch on my laptop, phone, or tablet.

Sooo....I fire up my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, load the D* app, try to watch a movie, and the app crashes...just like it always has....

FAIL!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Gotta be a screen resolution and/or size problem I guess...still get crashing on the EVO LTE....very surprised this bug has continued to be here with no update on its solution...


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Gotta be a screen resolution and/or size problem I guess...still get crashing on the EVO LTE....very surprised this bug has continued to be here with no update on its solution...


Funny as hell to me since I can watch HBO Go just fine on my Samsung Galaxy Tab2 7.0, yet the D* app crashes when trying to show the same program.

Wonder if the guys writing the D* droid app need to talk to the guys who wrote the HBO Go app.......:lol:


----------



## Rexal (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm running a Droid Razr. I can get video for one session after an un/re-instal but after that I get the spinning icon when trying to view then back to the detail page. Maybe once every 15 tries or so I'll get another video to play. Funny thing is, only happens on 3/4G, never get any video on wi-fi (except the preview, like others have said, works every time.) I've tried to uncheck the "3G box" but it doesn't seem to change anything. I have an old Droid 3 that I kept and it works perfect every time, since I have no service on it, it's wi-fi only.
It's a free service (with the appropriate subscriptions of course) so I can't get too upset, but it sure can get frustrating.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Just a observation. 
"Watch On Phone" works fine on my SGII running AOKP ICS. It doesn't work when I run CM10 Jellybean (experimental). The other app features work fine on JB.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Fully stock, factory Rezound with ICS:

Error in media player


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

As an update I rolled back my rooted Galaxy Nexus from JB to ICS and the app works fine.
I have ICS on my stock LePan II tablet and the app won't show movies etc.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Video plays fine on my rooted (and custom rom) HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> Video plays fine on my rooted (and custom rom) HTC Thunderbolt.


What android release is the rom based on, GB, ICS, JB?

The app works just fine on my SGII running GB and ICS based custom roms. The "Play on phone" doesn't work when I'm running JB based rom.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

App just updated to 2.2.3, not sure what's new/changed/fixed yet.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

There is a thread on this new update not even 1 post from the top of the section...let's continue new update discussion there.


----------

